# Hua hin



## joyoflife (Sep 29, 2012)

Hello to all - I will go soon to Thailand for 2 months - before, I would like to get more info about Hua Hin: population, weather, cultural center or the equivalent - can we make some volunteer work? thanks beforehand - joy of life -


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

Google 'Hua Hin'?
Sorry to be gruff but your question would need a book to answer. You need a permit, in theory, to do volunteer work as you are potentially taking work away from a Thai.


----------



## tjbr52 (Jan 2, 2013)

Take the train from Hualompong station in Bangkok. First class going down is cheap. Stay at one of the bars with pool tables and guest house upstairs. Local temple up stairs on side of cliff is full of monkeys. Bring lots of bananas and peanuts. Great clean beach. Up the coast in Cha-am is wind surfing and golfing.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

some recent threads about Hua Hin here


----------

